# Winterbecken, 5m3, 50er BA ausreichend???



## musashi77 (19. Okt. 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

Also, ich plane grad meinen ersten Koi-Teich (ca 30m3)...und da dacht ich, um Erfahrungen zu sammeln fang ich doch erst mal mit nem kleinen Winterbecken im Treibhaus an. 

- 2 x 2,5 x 1,5 
- ca. 5m3 
- Schwerkraft, Regentonnen, Pflanzenfilter 
- oase ecomax 8000, lass ich auf halber Kraft laufen 
- 8 kleine Goldfische aus meinem geerbten Tümpel 

Und nun zu meiner Frage: 

Welche Rohre nehm ich für den BA? Hatte bisher mit 110ern geplant. Scheint mir aber bei der Duchflussmenge zu groß. Langt die Strömung, um den Mulm in den Filter zu transportieren? 

Dachte mir jetzt ich instaliere besser 2 getrennt absperrbare 50er? 

Was meint ihr...?


----------



## rainthanner (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Winterbecken, 5m3, 50er BA ausreichend???*

Hallo, 

hängt alles vom geplanten Fischbesatz ab, aber immer besser man plant gleich mit Maximal-Besatz. 


Nimm besser 2 x 50er BA und 1 x 50er Skimmer. 
Verrohrung in HT / besser jedoch in PVC. 


Pflanzenfilter halte ich für wenig geeignet. 
Besser wäre ein kleine Schwerkraft-Spaltsieb mit anschließender __ Hel-X oder Kaldness-Kammer. 




Ich verwende in den Innenbecken gar keine Vorabscheidungen. Nur reichlich Hel-X. 
Und der Besatz ist im Moment wirklich haarsträubend. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Winterbecken, 5m3, 50er BA ausreichend???*

Zum Detail: 



			
				musashi77 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Rohre nehm ich für den BA?


steht schon oben. 



> Hatte bisher mit 110ern geplant.


Besser alles in DN 50, damit auch in der Verrohrung Flow herrscht und nichts liegen bleibt. 


Vielleicht hilft dies: 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3702/?q=Innenh%E4lterung


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Winterbecken, 5m3, 50er BA ausreichend???*

Ich denke auch bei 2,5 Meter sind 2x 50er BA's sicherer. Einen Skimmer sehe ich im Innenbecken als Luxus an, schaden kanns aber sicherlich nicht.


----------



## rainthanner (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Winterbecken, 5m3, 50er BA ausreichend???*



> Einen Skimmer sehe ich im Innenbecken als Luxus an, schaden kanns aber sicherlich nicht.


 
Ja, Skimmer war vielleicht auch das falsche Wort. (Ich suche übrigens noch immer nach einem 50er Skimmer und weiß nicht, ob es sowas überhaupt zu kaufen gibt). 
Ein Seitenablauf mit Rohr im Becken nach oben sollte reichen. 
Ist einfach ein anderer Anblick, wenn kein Fett- und Staubfilm auf dem Wasser schwimmt. 
Außerdem gilt gleiches wie im Aussenteich: 
Was oben abgefiltert wird sinkt erst gar nicht auf den Boden. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Winterbecken, 5m3, 50er BA ausreichend???*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Seitenablauf mit Rohr im Becken nach oben sollte reichen.



Gute Idee Rainer   Mach ich auch noch


----------



## musashi77 (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Winterbecken, 5m3, 50er BA ausreichend???*

Besten Dank für die Tipps.


----------

